# Klein "Attitude",das Kultbike von Gary Klein



## scootie (28. Mai 2008)

Klein "Attitude",das Kultbike von Gary Klein
Attitude 95` mit MC2 und orig. "Klein " Starrgabel,XTR



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300227841476&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------

